# woven Labels or Iron on labels?



## evaluna (Nov 21, 2011)

I like to put my logo on the botton right of my Tees (outside)
What you guys recomend? 
tHANKS TO ALL!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Labels that go on the bottom front hem of t-shirts are usually folded woven labels. 

I don't think I've seen it ever done with heat transfers, so I'd probably go with the standard


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I plan to heat press on my vinyl logo on each shirt i sell. Do you think this would be a bad idea for custom orders?


Are you talking about customers supplying you artwork and you're printing custom t-shirts for them? If so, then I would say yes, this is a bad idea in my opinion. 

You probably should start a new topic for your separate question though so as not to hijack the original poster's intent for this topic


----------



## CreativeInk (Sep 17, 2011)

sry bout that i'll start a diff thread  Thanks for the answer though


----------



## evaluna (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks Rodney! my problem is that my logo is a square ,1.25 x 1.25(that's what denise from clothinglabels4you recommended) So it would be located on the hem but the top
I just dont know if i should go with the woven label and sew them or the heat on ones


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

evaluna said:


> Thanks Rodney! my problem is that my logo is a square ,1.25 x 1.25(that's what denise from clothinglabels4you recommended) So it would be located on the hem but the top
> I just dont know if i should go with the woven label and sew them or the heat on ones


I don't think the size of the logo matters. You can still create a woven label tag for the front of the t-shirts that will look good.

Did you tell Denise the application? She may have recommended something different if she knew it was going to be applied to a front hem label. A logo can be adjusted to fit a label pretty easily.


----------



## evaluna (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah the thing is that my label has lots of details, that's why she recommended to change the size,i got a sample from her too but the iron on seem pretty stiff.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

evaluna said:


> Yeah the thing is that my label has lots of details, that's why she recommended to change the size,i got a sample from her too but the iron on seem pretty stiff.


You may need to either simplify your label design or just go with a bigger folded label at the hem.


----------



## Mowgli (Oct 20, 2011)

Is it wrong to have your website on your neck label? What do resellers think about that?


----------



## UndrGndMchin (Oct 16, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Is it wrong to have your website on your neck label? What do resellers think about that?


No ! it is good to have your website on your label . it may help you to sell more tees ^_^


----------



## wearinfinite (Oct 23, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Is it wrong to have your website on your neck label? What do resellers think about that?


Well of course resellers won't really mind, they bought your product cause they like it. Though at my job personally, my boss hates it and tries to cover it as much as possible just so no one could know where to get the tee. Fails most of the time, it is definitely smart to do this. I agree with the comment above, will get a lot more visitors to your site! I recently just put a hashtag in my product so people could know what to hashtag on their pics on instagram


----------



## Xposedigitizing (Aug 28, 2012)

HI, evaluna, please check Embroidery product, i know this company do woven label. Hope this can help you.


----------



## evaluna (Nov 21, 2011)

sounds good!!thanks!


----------



## pgconversion (Apr 24, 2009)

Woven ones are better since we runs for patches product


----------



## ros74 (Nov 13, 2007)

In my opinion, iron on woven labels are indeed stiff, not suitable for bottom of shirt application.

Depending on the precise location of your label (border/hem vs a above the border/hem) the right label can be:

- For application on the border of the shirts (folded fabric, thicker): Center fold, end folds or Manhattan fold woven label.
- For application above the border or hem of shirts (thinner): End folds -for a smooth look- or straight cut, if you don't mind the sometimes uneven and not-as-smooth edges.


----------

